# Cypress mulch ?



## coreyc (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got back from my vet she was all over me because I use cypress mulch .She kept saying it will grow mold harbor bacteria on an on pretty much told me to switch to timothy hay. From past post that I have read no body has had any problems with that right? Has any body's vet told them that cypress is bad? I have not had a problem I'm just curious where she is getting that from


----------



## Edna (Jan 20, 2011)

coreyc said:


> I just got back from my vet she was all over me because I use cypress mulch .She kept saying it will grow mold harbor bacteria on an on pretty much told me to switch to timothy hay. From past post that I have read no body has had any problems with that right? Has any body's vet told them that cypress is bad? I have not had a problem I'm just curious where she is getting that from



It's always confusing when a person insists that things are one way, when everything else tells you they are another way. I think the vet has that backwards. Timothy hay would certainly mold and harbor bacteria if it were damp. The sky is blue, and that way *points up* is up. I've worked with many people over the years that are usually great at what they do and highly intelligent, well versed in their subjects, who still have one or two areas where they spout non-sense. It does kind of limit my respect for the individual and makes me always question their input. Is your vet a good one otherwise?


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds like your vet has been reading old internet info or reading old tortoise books.

Does she actually keep torts? Has she ever grown a smooth one?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 20, 2011)

I have never had cypress mulch mold. I wet it constantly and also stir it up so mold doesn't ever start...she's wrong with this one...


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jan 20, 2011)

From my experience its the only thing that can be kept wet and have no issues. No mold, no stink... no bugs. Repti bark thing, that petstore sells usually gives me mold issues or mites which I have no idea what wood that is.


----------



## Balboa (Jan 20, 2011)

I have to admit.... 
I mean ????
What's your vet smoking too much timothy hay or what?

I don't have a ton of experience with cypress (too expensive here) so I don't generally suggest it, but yah, it doesn't seem to mold from what I've seen in person.

Timothy hay certainly does.

Maybe they were thinking of mulch generically, not by wood species.

.... but even then.. I'd seriously doubt their competency.


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Jan 21, 2011)

Think our very own exoticsdr shd send her an email, enlighten her abit. :O


----------



## coreyc (Jan 21, 2011)

I tried to explain to her about the out dated info and how where keeping hatchlings humid to avoid pyramiding didn't want to hear it. told her about the people on here have been using cypress for a long time without any problems blew me off. she is on the list and I used her about 14 years ago when I had iguanas she was great with them but tortoises not so much. who put that list together ? it needs to be updated I called around to see who had the most tortoise experience and two vets in Mass are no longer there


----------



## wildponey21 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have read that alot of people that use cypress mulch end up with mites.I have not found a bedding that i like yet. I tried peatmoss for two mounths did not like it. I am useing aspen shavings now. I just found out that they are good to use. any tips. Also if anyone uses echo earth is is it drity like peat moss.


----------



## ISTortoiseLover (Jan 21, 2011)

I keep a share of both bark and dirt. I believe naturally all tortoises would love dirt. Mine has never touched dirt in his life but i started last month. And after a week or so, enjoys "embedding" himself in it, doing motions much like how we do snow angels in the snow. He chills out that way and he sleeps in his hut that way too. It helps them thermoregulate, I keep the top layer warm and dry, lower layers are cool and damp. Humidity is 70% daily, hitting 80% at night.


----------



## montana (Jan 21, 2011)

The spring tails that some time inhabit cypress shavings will not affect you reptile in any way .. Many amphibian keepers cultivate them for their frogs and such .. Dry your Cypress and then heat in the oven at 250 degrees till hot .. I have never seen cypress mold .. Food scraps may mold which is why it is a good idea to feed your reptile in a separate enclosure


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2011)

coreyc said:


> I tried to explain to her about the out dated info and how where keeping hatchlings humid to avoid pyramiding didn't want to hear it. told her about the people on here have been using cypress for a long time without any problems blew me off. she is on the list and I used her about 14 years ago when I had iguanas she was great with them but tortoises not so much. who put that list together ? it needs to be updated I called around to see who had the most tortoise experience and two vets in Mass are no longer there



Well that demonstrates her level of ignorance AND stubbornness. At least you tried Corey.


----------



## Shelly (Jan 21, 2011)

Most vets are a waste of time. Not sure why some of you people are constantly suprised at their lack of knowledge about torts..


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2011)

coreyc said:


> who put that list together ? it needs to be updated I called around to see who had the most tortoise experience and two vets in Mass are no longer there



Any list, whether online or in a book, is only as good as the info that was input. When our vet list was put together, every name on the list was called and asked if they knew how to care for turtles and tortoise. That's how the original list came to be. However, any list just sits there as originally posted, depending upon human intervention to keep it updated. We (the keepers of the list) don't know anything about the info on the list unless YOU, the users of the services, tell us about it so we can update it. You mention that there are some who are no longer in existence, but which names? How can we remove them if you don't mention them? And if you feel the vet you've recently seen really doesn't know that much about turtles and tortoises, then we'd like that name too. However, there is a huge difference between someone who knows husbandry and someone who know tortoise veterinary medicine. I wouldn't give up on a vet just because they don't know from cypress mulch.


----------

